
Ask HN: How does Google create their Google Developers tutorials on YouTube? - jasonbarone
I&#x27;m launching an education app and my screencast tutorials are kind of baseline. Google is doing an outstanding job on theirs.<p>Here&#x27;s an example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=2FRBDXBs30Y<p>Does anyone know how Google creates these engaging and well-developed tutorials? I&#x27;d love to find out the software and tools behind theses. My screencast productions look like amateur-hour compared to these masterpieces. If you don&#x27;t know, do you have any tips for how to incorporate the on-screen drawing like they do?<p>Thanks!
======
wmat
Don't know the details of Google's setup, but they're creating a screencast
with a tablet. There are several ways to do that depending on your hardware,
but if you search for 'creating screencast with tablet' you'll find several
examples.

~~~
jasonbarone
Thanks, but I've been through that without a solid answer. It appears they're
doing a standard desktop screencast then running it through a stylus-based app
to write on top of the video.

Would have been nice to hear from anyone who's familiar with this.

~~~
wmat
Yeah, I agree, I'd love to know the details as well.

